# Potstone Perhaps?



## NewbieBottler (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi......I have a Henry Elias Brew Co New York Lager beer bottle
 (with Fairbanks & Snyder Boston Mass on reverse) that has a spot 
 that is rough near a series of bubbles.  Is this a burst bubble or a
 potstone....and what the heck is a potstone?  
 [8|]   I'm having trouble finding a definition ... is it an actual stone or
 non-glass piece that got mixed into the glass that leaves a small indentation 
 that is off-color? 

 If anyone has info on this company or bottle, that would be really helpful also. 
 Is this an antelope or goat pictured on the front?  Thanks!! []


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 2, 2006)

Potstones are actual stoney material embedded in glass. I collect marbles and they have potstones as well. I'll try and get some pics this afternoon.Your bottle has bubbles.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 2, 2006)

Here are two Peltier Rainbo marbles each with a potstone.


----------



## Bixel (Mar 2, 2006)

Potstones are stoney chunks that normally came out of the ovens that they heated the glass in. When stone is heated over and over, these pieces of potstone would fall into the glass, and then get poured in the mold.

 You picture looks like an open bubble to me.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 2, 2006)

More Potstones or "Oven Brick" as Kyle said.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 2, 2006)

Another


----------



## NewbieBottler (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you Road Dog & Kyle!  []


----------



## capsoda (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice crude bottle NB.

 Potstone is an impure steatite material {Talc or Soapstone} used in manufacturing heating vessels such as glass batch pots. 

 When the batch pot is heated and reheated the potstone comes to the surface in a crystaline form and gets into the glass batch. This is the first sign that the batch pot will soon need to be replaced.

 Potstone cools at a different rate than glass and can result in small cracks radiating from it.

 The rough spot on your bottle looks like a gas or air bubble with a little sand or carbon in it.

 Excellent marbles Dog and good close ups of the potstones too.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Mar 2, 2006)

What you have newbie bottler, I believe, is an open bubble that probably burst while it was being tumbled. The gray residue looks to be the oxide used when it was tumbled. I have had this happen to me on bottles I have tumbled. Kelley


----------



## Bixel (Mar 2, 2006)

Us insulator collectors refer to an insulator with alot of these little stones as "snowy" because it gives the effect of, well snow. I have a few nice snowy pieces, and the Brookfield glass company is well known for junky, snowy insulators. Here is a picture of one that shows some nice pieces of "stone"

 http://www.insulators.com/pictures/?id=142806785


----------



## NewbieBottler (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Warren & Kelley!!  

 Does the animal look like a goat to you guys?  I thought it
 looked more like an antelope, but something I read said
 it was a goat.  

 Here's a better photo of that area.  Thanks again!![]


----------



## capsoda (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey NB, I've been real close to antelope and goats and to me it looks like an antelope.

 I can tell ya they don't taste the same.[8D]


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 2, 2006)

Anywhere I have found that bottle it has been in Aqua. Maybe someone else will have more luck.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 2, 2006)

Warren...

 It looks like a typical pointed two horned, Maine moosecow...[]

 I'll show you one when you get up here...

 Wayne


----------



## mrbottles (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Wayne and Warren,

 I have logged in a couple of times in the last few weeks but have been so busy I haven't stopped to say hi.  I have to tell you I don't want to see postings of pictures of your visit Warren with the two of you wearing cowboy hats on a mountain slumber party!  The broke back mountain thing is no longer tre sheik!   

 You two keep this forum fun to visit!  THANKS!!!!

 Take care guys! 

 Steven


----------



## southern Maine diver (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey Steven...

 You mean you don't want to see the adventures of "Thumb Dude Mountain"?  Or "Brokeback Diver" ... how about "CAPback"  Mountain or Southern Maine Capsoda Mountain?...  [:'(]  BrokeMaine Capback mountain diver??????????????

 I know what you mean, We'll be in separate rooms, [8|] No campfires... no sleepin bags...

 Now That's Funny, ...I don't care who you R...[]


 ...just a handshake and a hug...[&o]

 Just so ya know!!!!!!!!!![&:]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Mar 3, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think you have to worry yo much about that  Stuffed Puck Mountian thing tooooo much. That Deliverance movie was just fiction. We shoot at folks like that where I'm from.


----------



## mrbottles (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Wayne,

 Good to hear!!!  I was worried the old guy would get all worked up and not want to watch reruns of Cocoon or the Honeymooners anymore.  I thought he may even refuse to gnaw on his terradactyl bone after the brontosaurs worship feast!  I heard a rumor Warren he was so worked up about his visit that he tried on a mammoth skin he hasn't worn since the last ice age!!!![]    

 I was mostly worried there would be a broken pontil canyon to tell you the truth! [8|] 

 Steven


----------



## mrbottles (Mar 3, 2006)

DUDE!!! That movie was fiction?  Are you telling me the banjo swinging kid was made up!!!  I've been having nightmares all these years for nothing?!!!  

 Something about the way he swung his instrument always haunted me!

 Anyway...  Good to chat!  You guys rock!!!

 Steven


----------



## capsoda (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey Steven, I have to go out and spear a couple of giant sloths to let out my mammoth skin suit. It shrank or sumpin.[sm=lol.gif]

 Your web site is really growin up dude.[]


----------



## mrbottles (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Warren,

 Thanks for the site feedback![]  It's coming along slowly but surely.  The little bit of work I have been doing lately is to keep it a little up to date and to work on search engine tags.  Nothing exciting but helps with getting people involved.  The site has been a lot of work lately and it's nice to have people actually find it and be able to use it. [8|] 

 Spear giant sloth?[]  That isn't one of those broken pontil canyon references is it?  YeeeeeHaaaaw![]

 Steven


----------

